# How many plants do I put in 55 gallon?



## sinthesis (May 23, 2012)

Hi! I thought this was going to be a simple thing to find online but I'm having trouble. My tank is cycling and next I will plant. I've read many places to plant a bunch at once, not to do it here and there. I realize they will grow so I don't need the instant gratification (and expense) of making it look amazing immediately. Just want to see how many I should consider starting with, so I can figure out what to get and where (suggestions of stores are more than welcome)!

I'm doing low light, low tech. I have a 55 gallon tank with eco complete black substrate and a dual T5NO bulb, and I can also add the two stock 17 watt if need be. Don't want to fool with CO2. This will be my first "real" fish tank, and first plant experience.

Plan on keeping cories, a betta, some little tetras to start. 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Best to plant heavily from the very start. You don't have to over do it because everything will grow in. Try for at least 50% coverage of the substrate with plants from the start. Fast growing stem plants are best. This will also help reduce the high ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels during the cycling process


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

You might get sucked into co2 like I did... once you get started the plants growing gets super addicting. And you can do a co2 setup for aboutr $10 yourself (for a 55).

I had SOOOOO much better luck fighting algae once i started the co2


----------



## sinthesis (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I was looking at a plant package from this one site, for a 40-55 gal they send 40+ plants for $98, free shipping. I thought that sounded crazy, and way too many plants, but after seeing how much they are in stores (about $5 each) that's like half price if I'm doing the math right. Maybe I could get by with a smaller package. I can't picture what 50% coverage would be. It's freshwateraquariumplants.com if you guys have any experience with them.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Planted Tank*



sinthesis said:


> Hi! I thought this was going to be a simple thing to find online but I'm having trouble. My tank is cycling and next I will plant. I've read many places to plant a bunch at once, not to do it here and there. I realize they will grow so I don't need the instant gratification (and expense) of making it look amazing immediately. Just want to see how many I should consider starting with, so I can figure out what to get and where (suggestions of stores are more than welcome)!
> 
> I'm doing low light, low tech. I have a 55 gallon tank with eco complete black substrate and a dual T5NO bulb, and I can also add the two stock 17 watt if need be. Don't want to fool with CO2. This will be my first "real" fish tank, and first plant experience.
> 
> ...


Hello sin...

Low light, low tech is pretty simple. You have three levels of planting: foreground (front), midground (middle) and background (back one-third of the tank).

Again, we're talking low light here. So, for the front go with Anubias. For the middle, go with Java fern and some Cryptocoryne. For the back, Amazon sword and Singapore moss.

You're limited on what will grow well, because you have low light. These are relatively slow growers, but will make for a nicely planted tank.

Get some fish into your tank as soon as you can do it, safely. Keep the water clean with large, frequent water changes and dose a good trace element fertilizer. I like to use liquids, but there are others. Just do a little research.

Above everything else, have fun!

B


----------



## sinthesis (May 23, 2012)

What do you guys think about this for a 55 gal? http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/plantpackages/15-30/pack15-30.html
I want room for this nice driftwood I got and the slate caves I'm going to build. The next size package up is for 40-55 gal, the one with 40+ plants I mentioned.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

gordonrichards said:


> I'll send you more plants than that for the same, if not lower price.
> 
> You'd also be helping me support the forum and a hobbyist!
> 
> -Gord


 
I was going to say , buy from members on the forum as you will usually get a better deal (and better plants) and if something doesnt grow well, im sure that person will help find a solution.


----------

